# AKC showing questions (Bait, gait, leash)



## TyrannicalTrix (5 mo ago)

Hey y'all! I showed my first dog a few weeks ago without much experience, to try and get my foot into the sports door. To put it nicely, the judge let that be known. However, I'm gonna grow from it, and won't let one bad experience knock m down!

I think there are 3 main things that I really could have improved on, so I'll try to keep these questions open-ended.


How should bait be used in the ring, and where is it appropriate? I believe I may have over-baited my dog out of nerves.
How should proper gait speed be determined? I might have been slow on my dog.
How tight/lax should the leash remain? I think I could have been looser on my leash.

Any and all advice is super welcomed! If you can think of any tips outside of this, I'm happy to hear it.
(Note : This doesn't have to be poodle specific advice!)


----------



## PoodlesinMass (10 mo ago)

TyrannicalTrix said:


> Hey y'all! I showed my first dog a few weeks ago without much experience, to try and get my foot into the sports door. To put it nicely, the judge let that be known. However, I'm gonna grow from it, and won't let one bad experience knock m down!
> 
> I think there are 3 main things that I really could have improved on, so I'll try to keep these questions open-ended.
> 
> ...


Is there a handling class you can attend? It will help you with what you have asked. It won't help you with the grooming aspects of showing which in poodles is considerable.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

How should bait be used in the ring, and where is it appropriate? I believe I may have over-baited my dog out of nerves.
keep the use a bait to a minimum - and be sure the judge allows it! Use it to get the dog's attention when stacked - and only when the judge is looking at your dog.

How should proper gait speed be determined? I might have been slow on my dog.
you will need to have an experienced exhibitor watch you move the dog. Begin with a slow trot and gradually increase the speed. Most people move their dogs much too fast. If you move a poodle too fast the dog loses the poodle "bounce". 

How tight/lax should the leash remain? I think I could have been looser on my leash.
as a general rule, there should be a very shallow loop at the lowest point of the lead. That said, it is critically important to work with your dog until s/he learns how to move with you with head and tail held high. Lots of encouraging praise is needed.

Watch professional handlers, especially when they are showing puppies or class dogs. See how they encourage the dog to move out with controlled enthusiasm.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

I participated in ring training at the local club. Each week two judges volunteered their time and gave good advice, checked each dog etc. I also watched alot of YouTube videos. You'll see what's worth trying out and what you definitely don't want to do. The most important thing is - have fun. A happy dog and handler perform better!


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

First off congratulations on your first show, and being willing to use it as a learning experience. 


How should bait be used in the ring, and where is it appropriate? I believe I may have over-baited my dog out of nerves.
Bait should be used sparingly. Typically, you use it while the judge is examining your dog and when otherwise stacking or when needed to keep your dogs focus and expression. 

How should proper gait speed be determined? I might have been slow on my dog.
Depends on the dog. In a poodle, fast enough that they are moving but not so fast that they start to gallop or lose their bounce. You might want to try watching videos of your breed being presented in the ring and then video yourself gaiting your dog to see if you are producing the same "look". 

How tight/lax should the leash remain? I think I could have been looser on my leash.
Again, depends on the breed but, typically you keep it loose enough for some slack but not a whole lot of slack. 

I would really suggest either finding a good mentor who is highly experienced with your breed and liked by most, or taking handling lessons. Having someone to guide you even if it is only at shows is immensely helpful, especially when starting out. The other thing you can do, is watch at shows for either the Open Senior at shows who wins the most under a wide variety of judges, and ask them afterwards if they would be willing to give feedback on what you need to improve on.


----------



## TyrannicalTrix (5 mo ago)

I appreciate all the help so far, I'm definitely going to be taking notes!

I've thought about attending some handling classes; but I don't have a purebred dog that I could practice with, even junior wise that I personally own. I have been working with my mutt (in the pfp) on some basic commands so he can help me get comfortable with the basics at home before moving on to bigger things in the ring.

Most of the things I learn through are free and online; channels like Show2Win have been a major help. If there's any resources you guys can recommend, I'm all ears.

Luckily, I DO have a mentor, but interactions with them can be somewhat sparse. They're also not under the poodle breed, haha. I'll likely be showing their dogs for juniors!


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

Good for you! I’m sorry the judge doesn’t sound like they were kind, and I love that you aren’t going to let that discourage you.


----------



## TyrannicalTrix (5 mo ago)

kuriooo said:


> Good for you! I’m sorry the judge doesn’t sound like they were kind, and I love that you aren’t going to let that discourage you.


I'm too deep into the world of conformation now! I really think this is a sport I'll keep up with into my old age. Maybe start my own kennel of show bred poodles in the future? That's all for future me to think about, I suppose.


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

@TyrannicalTrix I adore your enthusiasm and desire to learn. Sorry you ran into a judge who wasn't supportive...keep a list of judges who don't deserve your entry money, starting now. 😉 

Can you take your dog to handling class? I allow mixed breed dogs in my classes - the class is as much for the handler as it is for the dog, so if the instructor understands that it's YOU who wants to learn then that'll be the best way for you learn and grow. YouTube is a good place to go for instructional videos, and Westminster Kennel Club has a fabulous resource to learn how a breed should be presented - their video gallery of past shows. Study the handlers showing Poodles - all three varieties, because there are some subtle differences. You can also watch the Junior Showmanship competition and see what "poetry in motion" means. Some of the very best handlers at dog shows are the top-winning Juniors. 

Have fun and keep the questions coming!


----------



## TyrannicalTrix (5 mo ago)

SandyTopknot said:


> @TyrannicalTrix I adore your enthusiasm and desire to learn. Sorry you ran into a judge who wasn't supportive...keep a list of judges who don't deserve your entry money, starting now. 😉
> 
> Can you take your dog to handling class? I allow mixed breed dogs in my classes - the class is as much for the handler as it is for the dog, so if the instructor understands that it's YOU who wants to learn then that'll be the best way for you learn and grow. YouTube is a good place to go for instructional videos, and Westminster Kennel Club has a fabulous resource to learn how a breed should be presented - their video gallery of past shows. Study the handlers showing Poodles - all three varieties, because there are some subtle differences. You can also watch the Junior Showmanship competition and see what "poetry in motion" means. Some of the very best handlers at dog shows are the top-winning Juniors.
> 
> Have fun and keep the questions coming!


I have a feeling my own dog wouldn’t handle the handling class well due to his reactivity; are there online options for that? I know they aren’t the best for what’s really a hands on sport, but I gotta play the cards I’ve been dealt.

Do people ever observe handling classes, without a dog? What would that be like?

I LOVE watching different shows! I like watching how people handle their dogs at the bigger shows, and have gone to a few shows myself to just observe. I’ve watched a good few videos on ring procedure, but I think my issue is that no one covers super specifics that I think are important. Stuff like what I asked! It’s the small things that really pull the performance together.


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

I love that you're considering your dog's wellbeing, and yes, I've had people come and watch handling class. Talk to the instructor and see if they'll let you do that - since you're new to showing and are a Junior, I'd be shocked if they charged you. Even if they do, it'll be a great way to learn and network and get your specific questions answered, as you did here. There are online courses where you can also learn. There's one on my website (www.centerforworkplacehappiness.com/store) and there are others, too. Nothing can replace hands-on learning, though all learning options have value. 🐩 💖 🏆


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

If you look up the channel BIS B, she has a very good video on how to handle dogs. The other channel I learned a great deal from was Will Alexander from the series Dog Show Tips. In regards to observing handling classes, I have definitely heard of people doing that, at least in my area anyway.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Fenzi Dog Sports Academy has a couple of conformation classes in their self study section. There are no forums to follow, but you will have access to all the lecture material. Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - DS230: Conformation Skillbuilding 1 is the first class, and Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - DS240: Conformation Skillbuilding 2 is the second.


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

TyrannicalTrix said:


> Hey y'all! I showed my first dog a few weeks ago without much experience, to try and get my foot into the sports door. To put it nicely, the judge let that be known. However, I'm gonna grow from it, and won't let one bad experience knock m down!
> 
> I think there are 3 main things that I really could have improved on, so I'll try to keep these questions open-ended.
> 
> ...



Bait: I don't use it at all. If it is used, it should be kept to a minimum and discrete. You never want to detract from your presentation of your dog. A lot of people will bait on the free stack. I think that's a great use of it. If you need it to keep your dog still on the exam, that can be another use--but again, you need to be discrete about it. Also, I really don't like the idea of baiting during the exam because it takes away from what you should be doing and how you should be supporting your dog based on how the judge goes over your dog. And this leads me into the fact that you really should have your dog solidly trained before brining him in the ring.

Gaiting: you need to get him to trot. The exact speed and what it feels like for you can vary from dog to dog. Different dogs do better at different speeds. It takes practice for you to figure out how to best move as a team with your dog and to best show your dog's movement. The best way to do this is to practice and video it. Watch it back. Figure out what you need to change. Try again and video that... etc. Until you guys look great on video. Then keep practicing until moving together like that becomes second nature.

Lead: it should be loose. You don't want to string your dog up on the lead. But, it will take practice to get your dog to that point. If your dog is untrained, you won't be able to move properly or stack your dog with a loose lead.

If you can go to a handling class, it will help you. Do keep in mind though that poodles are handled differently than other breeds. So, while learning the basics at an all breed class will be helpful, it will not give you the full picture. I highly recommend Allison's Leading Edge Dog Show Academy. She is a retired handler that has a lot of focus on the specifics of poodle handling. I signed up for the winner's circle, which is a monthly subscription. You get access to all videos and material and you can participate in all weekly/monthly webinars. Homepage

ETA: I realized after I posted that you're a junior? There is a free online junior handling course through leading edge, that I'd recommend. Also, where are you located? Under the new rules, you can handle a dog in juniors that you don't own. I would try to connect with someone who would let you handle their finished/experienced dogs for a weekend... It would be easier for you starting out to work with a dog who already knows how to show. Enter the ring: Junior Handling 101


----------



## TyrannicalTrix (5 mo ago)

RylieJames said:


> Bait: I don't use it at all. If it is used, it should be kept to a minimum and discrete. You never want to detract from your presentation of your dog. A lot of people will bait on the free stack. I think that's a great use of it. If you need it to keep your dog still on the exam, that can be another use--but again, you need to be discrete about it. Also, I really don't like the idea of baiting during the exam because it takes away from what you should be doing and how you should be supporting your dog based on how the judge goes over your dog. And this leads me into the fact that you really should have your dog solidly trained before brining him in the ring.
> 
> Gaiting: you need to get him to trot. The exact speed and what it feels like for you can vary from dog to dog. Different dogs do better at different speeds. It takes practice for you to figure out how to best move as a team with your dog and to best show your dog's movement. The best way to do this is to practice and video it. Watch it back. Figure out what you need to change. Try again and video that... etc. Until you guys look great on video. Then keep practicing until moving together like that becomes second nature.
> 
> ...


Yes! I do have a mentor (though, under a different breed, Boston Terriers) that's showing me the ropes and letting me handle a few of her dogs at shows! I'm going to look to find a miniature poodle mentor soon, too, hopefully. The new rule about not having to own the dog for Juniors is definitely exciting for me. Without it, I wouldn't be able to imagine stepping into the ring, for sure.

Thank you for telling me about the Leading Edge course, I wasn't aware it even existed. Also, great advice about bait! I'll be sure to apply it. People always tell you how to use the bait, but never when.

Do you mind elaborating on how to support the dog during the judges examination? 

Much appreciated!


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

TyrannicalTrix said:


> Yes! I do have a mentor (though, under a different breed, Boston Terriers) that's showing me the ropes and letting me handle a few of her dogs at shows! I'm going to look to find a miniature poodle mentor soon, too, hopefully. The new rule about not having to own the dog for Juniors is definitely exciting for me. Without it, I wouldn't be able to imagine stepping into the ring, for sure.
> 
> Thank you for telling me about the Leading Edge course, I wasn't aware it even existed. Also, great advice about bait! I'll be sure to apply it. People always tell you how to use the bait, but never when.
> 
> ...


Depending what the judge is looking at or feeling, you need to enhance that part of the dog. So, if the judge is looking at the dogs expression, you want to pull your topknot forward, showing off the dog's expression. If the judge is examining the front/chest, most dogs--just naturally--will lean back a bit. It's just the force of someone coming in at them. They don't even move their feet, the just ever so slightly shift their weight back. This can make their front/chest feel not as good to the judge. So, when the judge goes to examine the dog's front, you can put your hand on the dog's back--right at the shave line of the jacket/rosettes, and give a little pressure/support so the dog doesn't shift back when the judge goes in to examine the front. Conversely, when the judge examines the dog's hind legs, you can put a little backwards force on your dog, which makes them flex their leg muscles. Little things like that. And if your dog is less experienced, you having your hands on him in general will help support him during the exam when a complete stranger is also touching the dog.


----------



## TyrannicalTrix (5 mo ago)

Update : I received my Junior handling number yesterday!

Another small question, too -- When dogs are called 'typey', what are people referring too? Once again, thanks for answering these rather specific questions.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I got this from AKC - there's an upcoming seminar on handling which might be of interest to you.

"Don’t miss this rare opportunity to learn from the master, George Alston, in this 2-day seminar hosted by the National Capital Kennel Club. 

The livestream begins at *9 am ET* on both *September 10th & 11th*, ONLY on AKC.tv. George Alston Handling Seminar | AKC.TV "


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

TyrannicalTrix said:


> When dogs are called 'typey', what are people referring too? Once again, thanks for answering these rather specific questions.


I have zero show experience, so can’t weigh in personally, but I found this for you:

_Breed Type – The sum of a dog’s characteristics that distinguishes it as a particular breed. Often, people will say a dog is “typey.” Or a particular trait is – such as “that dog has a ‘typey’ face,” meaning it matches the breed’s standards._









Dog Show Terminology 101


When I decided to try my hand at dog showing, I knew almost nothing. I knew what the point of the dog show was – to judge breeds of dogs against the breed standard – and that was about it. They have a language all their own for sure! Even if you never plan on stepping into a show ring, watching...




iheartdogs.com


----------

